
GopherJS 1.7-1 is released - shurcooL
http://www.gopherjs.org/blog/2016/08/21/gopherjs-1.7-1-release/
======
andrewstuart
I had expected this to be a JavaScript implementation of Gopher. A little
disappointed.

~~~
shurcooL
Sorry about that. :) This does come up occasionally, but given that the gopher
is the mascot animal for Go, this name has a nice ring to it once you're used
to it, at least IMO.

Also reminds me of earlier days where people would talk about Go, I'd get
excited and it turned out it was the board game not the programming language.

~~~
enneff
I always thought it was a clever play on "Go-for-JS". If not, you should
change the backstory retroactively! ;-)

~~~
shurcooL
That is... genius!

Now that I think about it, I could've made this connection sooner. There's an
(awesome) set of Go packages at go4.org, and the description text says:

> _... go4, go four, gopher... get it?_

------
cheriot
Has anyone gone the other direction? Javascript to Go. It would be cool to use
Go for server logic and serve an isomorphic reactjs app.

~~~
xargon7
Just this weekend I found this: [https://github.com/olebedev/go-starter-
kit](https://github.com/olebedev/go-starter-kit)

It uses the duktape JS engine in Go to render react apps server-side, with
live-reload & hot-module replacement during development. Pretty cool!

~~~
fizzbatter
I'm actually quite impressed by that. I had looked into that a bit, but
believed Ducktape & React to be too slow to be worth while. This is really
interesting!

